# No Libido???



## fridgemagnet (Sep 1, 2010)

I hope I'm posting this in the right place - some advice from people  with experience would be brilliant.
Following an accident on holiday 2 years ago (shit happens) I have to take  testosterone - one ampule of test. enanthate (testoviron) every week. All was good  for the 2 years, but lately my libido has disappeared. Gone.
I think maybe aromatization to estrogen .
Might Novaldex help - or is Arimidex better. I need to avoid heart  trouble, even tho I'm fit & not overweight, as I smoke (I'm 62 years  old). Price matters, as money is limited, so things like Aromasin are out. It also needs to be something I can take in the long term.
Any information, & advice on dosages gratefully received.


----------



## LAM (Sep 2, 2010)

something could have caused an increase in SHBG so you might have less free T available.  I would think that if you were seeing your T convert to E at a higher than previous rate you would have experienced increased body fat, water retention, etc.

any other symptoms you can think of?

what about any environmental factors?  job, school, finances/current recession, relationships,etc. all these things effect and endocrine system and various hormone output


----------



## fridgemagnet (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't understand the latter part of your reply, but yes, increased body fat, not sure about water retention, as I have no idea what that's like. SHBG increases with age - does anything inhibit it? or block it...
Still going bald from the test, no hint of gyno.  It could be that, living in Thailand (and Bali), the test ampules are getting too hot, and degrading over time - I buy 40 at a time, as I can only gettem in Thailand. As far as I know, you should not store in the fridge, and it's well over 25 degrees most of the time.
Life is pretty good, the food is great, and I have a 26 year old live in girlfriend - paradise indeed.


----------



## unclem (Sep 3, 2010)

nice to hear your a bber at 62 thnx brother for just coming on here, i bet u got alot of bbing info u can share with us guys. how long u been lifting weights brother? thnx again for bbing .


----------



## fridgemagnet (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for the nice reply. I only do weights to keep fit, lots of reps & light weight, so there is no real bbing - weights are good cardiovascular exercise. I walk lots, but need to get the heart rate well up for at least 30 mins a day.


----------



## LAM (Sep 3, 2010)

could also be low DHT...honestly I would just get some tests run vs guessing.  if you don't want to go do a dr there are tons of test kits you can order online for such things


----------



## 1mudman (Sep 4, 2010)

After about 6 months on TRT I notice my libido wasn't that great and dr. prescribed me 1.5mg arimidex every 3 days. Boom in about 3 days I was back to horny as all get out. I guess my T and E ratio was a little out of wack, all I know is that I like it!


----------

